# [SOLVED] Are my Temps to hot (i7 2600K @ 4.5)



## Plaztikman (Sep 25, 2011)

Idle Temps:

TJ Max - 98c
Core #0 - 31c
Core #1 - 32c
Core #2 - 40c
Core #3 - 41c

With Prime95 running for only 5mins, it seemed to stable at:

TJ Max - 98c
Core #0 - 57c 
Core #1 - 64c All Cores Running At 
Core #2 - 69c 100%
Core #3 - 68c

Does this seem ok?

I have disabled C1E EIST and C3/C6 in the BIOS, I had some unstablity with BSODs, so want to try without, does it seem ok?

What do you get?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Are my Temps to hot (i7 2600K @ 4.5)*

You need to run prime for at Least 3+ hours to determine temps and stability. The CPU isn't completely stressed till around the 2-4 hour mark if i can recall correctly.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Are my Temps to hot (i7 2600K @ 4.5)*

Temps will get to delta T within minutes. BUT, your temps are too high. Disable HT and replace thermal paste.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep they are a bit high with newer sandybridges you dont want to be above mid 60s however with any decent cooler you should get no where near that even with a high overclock.

I always like to run prime for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps and if you leave your pc on for long periods then prime should be ran for 24 hours.


----------

